# Lousy Workmanship



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

It seems like most people don't really care what kind of work they put out. We deal with bad framing with wet lumber, coupled with no heat and they want a perfect drywall job for nothing. Not all jobs are this way, but I am seeing it more and more often. We try to do the best job possible, but man do they make it hard!:furious:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

One contractor I know tells me to "just butter it in". He makes it sound so easy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....:whistling2:


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> One contractor I know tells me to "just butter it in". He makes it sound so easy.


Butter. New one and priceless.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Cheap labourers did the framing and the drywall and they just say " taper will fix it"

It happened with me i explained the fixings needed and raised the price. 

Sometimes i ask really high price when i dont want the job, and i hate when they say go ahead lol. 

Best wishes pal


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Cheap labourers did the framing and the drywall and they just say " taper will fix it"
> 
> It happened with me i explained the fixings needed and raised the price.
> 
> ...


I do the same. Price it high. Could care less if I get it or not when it comes to jobs like that.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

I do the same, price it to where it will be worth the effort. 
Wouldn't it be great to get paid for having uneven joints, and sh*t just all kinds of nasty. Eh, drywaller will fix it!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I do the same. Price it high. Could care less if I get it or not when it comes to jobs like that.


drywallet!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is a story happened just now or ended just now...

A guy calls me and 
he says: im a deywaller and i need a price for taping..

I: is the drywall up? 

Him: no

I: when its all installed , call me to price it. 

Him: ill do it in two days ( wed, thu). 

I: call me thursday ill price it and start Monday. 

Thursday, friday, sat , sun, mon ...

Tuesday aftrrnoon he calls , i didnt pick up he left a msg. 

I ignored, he calls again next day and i ignored then he got the msg. 

Today .. A friend of mine calls me and said his relative wants me to check if the work in her basement is okay!!! 

I swear he came to my mind.. I went and Oh My Mud!! 

He installed the drywall side by side horizontally but ... One butt joint from ceiling to floor...

The disaster is he put mesh tape ... Hold on lol

And first coat it with all purpose mud !!! 

I said to my friend " garbage" and i knocked the drywall and a crack smiled out lol. 

Hold on ... 

All of the sheets are 50 sheets. 

Washroom 

Framing 

Taping 

Painting 

Carpet and laminate in KITCHEN !! 

$ 22400 !! Cash !! 

Already he took $15000 !!! 

The lady there almost cried! 

I asked who did it? And its my man who was trying to get me there!! 

I dunno how those ppl feed their kids from this money! 

I told me friend to take pics , if he does ill share it. 

End of nightmare!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

here are some pics ...

notice the heat opening !!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> here are some pics ...
> 
> notice the heat opening !!!


No! I did not notice the heat opening!!! There's too much else to look at!!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

LoL , im thinking of a sequence to fix this chit! 

Suggestions are appretiated


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> LoL , im thinking of a sequence to fix this chit!
> 
> Suggestions are appretiated


So your gonna fix It?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Not confirmed yet but im thinking ... Its gonna be a good $$$$ cash in 3 weeks !


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Not confirmed yet but im thinking ... Its gonna be a good $$$$ cash in 3 weeks !


pay the bills


----------

